
Show HN: Krucible – Kubernetes clusters for testing and development - BenElgar
https://www.usekrucible.com
======
BenElgar
Author here. At the last two companies I've worked at we really needed—and
didn't have—a solution for spinning up throwaway Kubernetes clusters that we
could use for testing and development. Krucible is an attempt to solve that
problem.

Krucible replaces minikube/kind[0] with faster, cloud-hosted Kubernetes
clusters that are easier to spin up from inside of CI/CD environments and that
don't consume a large amount of local resources.

Happy to answer any questions!

[0] Or whichever other Kubernetes provider you use for testing and development

